# Food price increases dramatically



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

A report on the CBC today -- http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/food-prices-skyrocket-in-manitoba-1.2128910

In short, food prices in Manitoba, my province, have increased over 23% in the past year. Call me paranoid but, could this be the beginning of hyperinflation? Is anyone else seeing this?

The provincial government has been maintaining up until the point that annual increases are no more than 3-5%, but consumers have been fully aware that that figure was low-balling reality for some time. I knew the increase was substantial -- but this is shocking.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I also find that government figures are heavily biased towards the most affluent of people. Food is a much higher percentage of a budget for the people with the least income than for those with the most income. As a result the increase in food prices will generate a much higher rate of inflation for the poor than those who are spending a smaller percentage of their incomes on food.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quills said:


> In short, food prices in Manitoba, my province, have increased over 23% in the past year. Call me paranoid but, could this be the beginning of hyperinflation? Is anyone else seeing this?


It's not just Canada. When I look at what I paid for stuff that I have had for over a year, on average, prices are up 10%-15%. Hyperinflation? I'm not sure we're at that point yet. I see hyperinflation as the monthly, weekly or even daily increases that are apparent to even the most oblivious people. JMHO.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I have already posted about my corn theory. I stocked up in Feb. Can corn or $.50 at walmart. It was .65 when I posted two months ago but is is now at .68. That's 36% increase. If you do the math at that rate in Feb of 2015 corn will be $1 a can and in Feb of 2017 $2 a can and so forth until 2023 when it is $16 a can. That's right when my son is 14 a can of corn will cost about twice what min wage was for an hour of work when he was 4.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A little over 2 years ago when I started stocking up on peanut butter I got 1 pound jars for $.89, go price one now and see what it costs. 

Similar story for other things I've stocked up on, powdered milk went from less than $10.00 per box(3lb?) to $14.99.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My husband was laid off in 2008. After a stint of unemployment, he took a job for considerably less wage. As of just last week, he is now making the same amount of money as he was before he was laid off. The difference is that back then we were comfortable at that wage (even with another son still living at home), but now we're living paycheck to paycheck, even though we moved and our mortgage is lower.

It's all gas and groceries...


----------



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

Oil prices are driving up the cost as well making inflation even worse


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

We have changed grocers a number of times in the past decade. The reason is we do not want to change how we eat. Grocery stores keep "upgrading" what they sell to more and more processed and packaged foods. We keep downgrading to stores that sell bulk fresh carrots etc. As a result our grocery costs have not increased substantially.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> Oil prices are driving up the cost as well making inflation even worse


It's the taxes from local politicians, State and County sales taxes, taxes on transportation and warehousing coupled with the cost of extended transportation. Gas and groceries always goes up disproportionately from common inflation.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> A little over 2 years ago when I started stocking up on peanut butter I got 1 pound jars for $.89, go price one now and see what it costs.
> 
> Similar story for other things I've stocked up on, powdered milk went from less than $10.00 per box(3lb?) to $14.99.


I've gotten PB at IGA for $1.50 and don't need any more, but when I shop there, there is usually a generic for $1.50.
For anyone with an IGA.
I have 1 lb. hams I paid $1.50 for; some $2 and after that stopped buying them since I had plenty.
They are now 3 and 4 dollars. Do the math on that increase since I bought a few at $1.50 in 2008.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

THIS IS THE TRUTH


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

boomer said:


> I also find that government figures are heavily biased towards the most affluent of people.


That's not true at all.

What the government used to do is compare a common set of household items and measure the price increases. Now they don't. Now if people used to buy steak and now they buy hamburger, they don't count that as a price increase. So, substituting inferior goods for superior goods produces no adjustments. However, in the past the government has made adjustments to inflation for things like color illustrations in text books, faster computers, and printers that now print in color instead of black and white. The purpose is to deliberately understate inflation. That helps inflate the GDP numbers which are still shown as positive even though the economy is imploding. John Williams from Shadowstats.com talked about this in some recent interviews.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

biobacon said:


> THIS IS THE TRUTH


 Thanks biobacon for the video. The rule of 70 I'd heard of regarding money but this guy puts some very interesting ideas out there. For those who don't have the time for the whole video, from roughly 13 mins to 18 mins shows a "Table of Options" that is worth viewing. Food prices going up will probably be seen as the good old days, back when there was food to buy.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, BB

What an amazing video


.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

up been on a long slow slide for a good while now it just seems to be picking up speed of late as it nears the cliff. as usual I see it getting UGLYeeee in the nearish future. Glad I am located in a area where at least we SHOULD be able to provide our own food depending on a number of factors at the least THAT shoulnd't be our biggest issue here. Keeping it will be the hard part.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> we SHOULD be able to provide our own food depending on a number of factors at the least THAT shoulnd't be our biggest issue here. Keeping it will be the hard part.


Amen to that and you would be amazed at idiots that don't consider this the first few weeks of an economic collapse.
Oh, you have fencing you say?? Uh, I can climb.
Oh, wire fencing you say? I have wire cutters.

You can't fix stupid.

Folks, you better have 9 months of food and be inside the first 9 months till die off occurs.
And then with a garden, you will still need 24/7 guards.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Grain prices relaxed a little bit but cattle are through the roof! 
A little 500lb calf is bringing almost $1000, bigger animals are up around $1200 When a packer/feedlot is paying that much LIVE weight they have to ask a darn steep price in the grocery store.

A great time to be growing one's own food at the least, always a good idea for many reasons but it is nice when it makes sense on an economic level as well


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

We're putting two pigs and two goats in the freezer today -- I can't remember the last time we bought meat -- we raise or barter for stuff we don't raise.

I'm more worried about the effect on the community as a whole, and what this indicates for the economy in general, than I am about the direct effect on food availability for my family. We don't buy a lot of food from the store, but we're surrounded by those who do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

biobacon said:


> THIS IS THE TRUTH


 This theory or factual estimate explains Einstein's statement that the last wars with be fought with sticks and stones.

No energy to produce bullets, much less fuel for fighter jets. Maybe an advanced military will have a couple of Excalebur swords laying around someplace.:ignore:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meat is actually a luxury food. Many people survived off cabbage and potatoes with very little meat if any. Like Ireland for example,don't think they raised much livestock during the famine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Quills said:


> I'm more worried about the effect on the community as a whole, and what this indicates for the economy in general, than I am about the direct effect on food availability for my family. We don't buy a lot of food from the store, but we're surrounded by those who do.


True but I have seen a fair amount of positive effect as of late, MANY more people keeping a few chickens for example, and of course gardening and canning. I also know several people who haven't bothered keeping any cows around on their acreages/small pastures for years who are now finding it worth their time to keep a couple head. An elderly couple I know got a few grass calves and it looks like they will make several thousand dollars off their little acreage, on grass that was either mowed or left to rot just a short time ago. Makes for a much more resilient food supply.



Meerkat said:


> Meat is actually a luxury food. Many people survived off cabbage and potatoes with very little meat if any. Like Ireland for example,don't think they raised much livestock during the famine.


If buying it from the store then I can understand meat being called a luxury but not if you raise it yourself. Raising 1000lbs of beef for example takes almost no effort compared with 1000lbs of veggies, I have done both commercially.
With regards to the Irish potato famine, it was of course cause by government policy for the most part, however a large part of why it became possible at all was the move to a vegetable diet (out of necessity as a result of policy). The traditional Irish diet before this time was based on meat, huge amounts of dairy, and oats, with vegetables and fruits being a small part (particularly before potatoes made their way to the old world). This diet worked very well as evidenced by many reports despite the English's bias against them.


----------

